# Small ladder back railway going in



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Lets see if I can get these photos inserted to this small layout in Sun City, Arizona. I'm using a party wall between the condos for support and stability of the elevated track system. Doesn't look like I am getting this photo to wrap around the text. Hmmmm. More practice.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like it should be very stable. 

Re; photos... after text, hit the 'Enter' key twice to move the picture location below the text part, then insert pic. If, while still in the photo editor you can Backspace a pic out of the post and reinsert where you want. just have to place your cursor on the bottom right hand corner of pix. 

Looks like you edited the text and then added a pic without resetting cursor. Been there done that.... 

Happy Rails, mine are wet today.... 

John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice idea to use one post for what looks like may be a double main line.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will have to watch this thread. great


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Progress?


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess I forgot that I had finished up this small backyard layout (landscaping, waterfall, small businesses will go in this coming November), but the layout works and I have run it a couple of times for friends. I am in the process of building some manual switch (they are LGB) controls that are quick, cheap and easy as well. Greg mentioned progress and pictures...so here goes it.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Let me see if I can find another shot or two. I still find that putting pictures in MLS is cumbersome, but I guess practice will make perfect.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Now to see if I can upload a video of this operation from my FB video library...this should be fun. Ed hope, doesn't work so I must have to put it on You-Tube or somewhere else and add a link. I have it on Facebook now, so lets see if I can find another way.


----------

